# And so it begins, fly edition.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I didn't want to put slimer pictures on SS's warmwater thread, so I figured I'd start my own over here. The bug in the middle of the first picture basically says it all.



Since some dude in the stream access thread was concerned that stream access advocates couldn't catch any fish, I figured I'd post a sampling from today to insure him that we can indeed catch plenty of fish anywhere and our advocacy is based on other reasons. ;-)















Even though the softwater season has now begun, I still hope to get one or two ice fishing trips in, if time allows. What is wrong with me? :noidea:


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

SA advocates can't catch fish? I'm gonna have to go read that one. Nice fish and bugs!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Might just be the best fish pictures you've posted! Not a bobber in any of them! 

I LOVE the color on that first rainbow. Thanks for sharing these! Very cool!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Heck, you can put pics like those on any thread of mine anytime. Fantastic fish! I was fishing a river up north today and the hatch was unbelievable. Early spring fishing is like a new life-breath for me at the end of winter.---------SS


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice fish! Just curious as i dont fly fish, but have heard a lot about bugs on these forms. What kind of bug is that? Midge? BWO? I have seen them out fishing before.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fishracer said:


> Nice fish! Just curious as i dont fly fish, but have heard a lot about bugs on these forms. What kind of bug is that? Midge? BWO? I have seen them out fishing before.


The bug in the center is a blue wing olive mayfly. The one on the rock in the upper left corner is a midge.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Catherder said:


> The bug in the center is a blue wing olive mayfly. The one on the rock in the upper left corner is a midge.


Thank you


----------

